# Bindings for Capita Black Snowboard of Death



## Matty_B_Bop (Jan 27, 2015)

What is your budget? You probably want a stiffer binding to complement that board and your riding style. 

I'd go with some Burton Cartels if you can find last year's for a good price. 

The Force aren't regarded as stiff. I can't comment on the other two you have listed.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Pretty much any of the medium to mid-stiff bindings on the market would work.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

My faves are Ride Rodeos, K2 Lien AT, Rome Katanas, and Flux DS.


----------



## alchemy (Apr 28, 2014)

any of those you mentioned would be excellent.
you don't necessarily need stiff bindings for a stiff board.

the only ones I can recommend based on experience from those are the Forces, but everything I've heard would say the 390's are fairly comparable.


----------



## Bock_E (Dec 14, 2011)

Id have to say the Rome 390's just because i love my 390 bosses. I've never owned or ridden Unions but I've seen a lot of them have small issues and IMO they feel cheaper to me. Again thats only what I've noticed and someone could have the complete opposite opinion on it.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

You're gonna want something stiffer for that beast of a board. I'd checkout the Now Drive, Burton Cartel, Rome Targa or Salomon Defender if you really must have shadowfit.


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

I've put rome targas on mine im pretty happy with them


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Triple8Sol said:


> You're gonna want something stiffer for that beast of a board. I'd checkout the Now Drive, Burton Cartel, Rome Targa or Salomon Defender if you really must have shadowfit.


Not that beastly of a board anymore. Similar to like a Yes Optimistic or Ride Berserker. It's not the monster it once was. The Mercury is the beef deck now.


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

Matty_B_Bop said:


> The Force aren't regarded as stiff. I can't comment on the other two you have listed.


Are you saying this from experience Matty? Everything I've read makes them sound like they are on the stiff side of medium and Union rates them 6/10 for whatever thats worth. Based on my experience with the old atlas, which I believe has the same base plate as the new force, I'd venture to guess the force may actually be slightly more responsive. I just picked up the 2015 Forces and can say the highback definitely feels stiffer than my old cartels.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop (Jan 27, 2015)

Brewtown said:


> Are you saying this from experience Matty? Everything I've read makes them sound like they are on the stiff side of medium and Union rates them 6/10 for whatever thats worth. Based on my experience with the old atlas, which I believe has the same base plate as the new force, I'd venture to guess the force may actually be slightly more responsive. I just picked up the 2015 Forces and can say the highback definitely feels stiffer than my old cartels.


nope. never rode the Force personally. I do have the 2015 Contact Pros, which are regarded as a 5 on Union's site. Being that the Force are rated as a 6, I would not consider them stiff seeing that the CPros were no where near stiff.

although, the rating systems never seem to be super accurate, especially between companies, the 2015 Burton Genesis I sold were regarded as a 6 and felt as soft/softer than the Unions.


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

Matty_B_Bop said:


> nope. never rode the Force personally. I do have the 2015 Contact Pros, which are regarded as a 5 on Union's site. Being that the Force are rated as a 6, I would not consider them stiff seeing that the CPros were no where near stiff.
> 
> although, the rating systems never seem to be super accurate, especially between companies, the 2015 Burton Genesis I sold were regarded as a 6 and felt as soft/softer than the Unions.


I picked up some 2015 forces this summer for my all mt binding so you had me worried there for a minute. Yeah those ratings are bullshit. For what it's worth, I feel like both the genesis and c pros are quite responsive given their softer feel, but nowhere near the cartel or force. 

Again haven't rode the force yet, but the highback is really stiff straight back with a good amount of lateral flex. And if I'm correct that they have the same baseplate as the old atlas then I'm fairly confident they will be just as responsive, if not more so than the cartels.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop (Jan 27, 2015)

Brewtown said:


> I picked up some 2015 forces this summer for my all mt binding so you had me worried there for a minute. Yeah those ratings are bullshit. For what it's worth, I feel like both the genesis and c pros are quite responsive given their softer feel, but nowhere near the cartel or force.
> 
> Again haven't rode the force yet, but the highback is really stiff straight back with a good amount of lateral flex. And if I'm correct that they have the same baseplate as the old atlas then I'm fairly confident they will be just as responsive, if not more so than the cartels.


Haha, sorry man. Didn't mean to alarm you. 

I really liked the Contact Pros, but the Genesis I was not a fan of at all.

I think the Force's highback and baseplate will give more flex than the Contact Pros, but I don't know if it will be as much as the Cartels. This, of course, is just my opinion and not fact. 

I've had 4 pairs of Cartels, and they've felt much more responsive than the Contact Pros and the Genesis. The Contact Pros, to me, felt more responsive than the Genesis. 

This just proves how subjective gear "feel" can be from rider to rider. But, I don't know if any of my perspective is valid anymore since I've recently discovered I've been riding with boots 2.5 sizes too big. That right there will probably make everything feel different than intended. Haha. 

Regardless, Cartels are still my fav binding, and I've always loved the response they give even in my clown boots.


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

Matty_B_Bop said:


> Haha, sorry man. Didn't mean to alarm you.
> 
> I really liked the Contact Pros, but the Genesis I was not a fan of at all.
> 
> ...


I agree the Cartels are the best all around binding I've rode, but I had to ditch them when I downsized my boots. Now that I'm in size 11 boots I'm stuck between M and L in B bindings so I've switched to Union. Well just have to run some tests at AV this winter to settle this once and for all!


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

Matty_B_Bop said:


> nope. never rode the Force personally. I do have the 2015 Contact Pros, which are regarded as a 5 on Union's site. Being that the Force are rated as a 6, I would not consider them stiff seeing that the CPros were no where near stiff.


never ridden them, but spouting off advice.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop (Jan 27, 2015)

Alkasquawlik said:


> Matty_B_Bop said:
> 
> 
> > nope. never rode the Force personally. I do have the 2015 Contact Pros, which are regarded as a 5 on Union's site. Being that the Force are rated as a 6, I would not consider them stiff seeing that the CPros were no where near stiff.
> ...


Haha, don't hate. Just going off the rating systems that union has. And having experience with their other bindings gives me a benchmark to go off of. The force aren't regarded as stiff. That is true, according to union's site. 

My original point still stands: I think a binding that is advertised as stiff/stiffer would best complement a board like the BSOD. The union force are not regarded as stiff, and that is according to union.


----------

